# G-Online Broken



## GBA_Temper (May 12, 2007)

This is not a major problem but I just wanted to report it


----------



## Xcursion (May 12, 2007)

That is because the image server is down. Just as the latest news posting says.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Xcursion @ May 12 2007 said:


> That is because the image server is down. Just as the latest news posting says.


What he said.


----------



## jordanlp (May 17, 2008)

are you the GBATemp.net creator cause it says your teh king


----------



## JPH (May 17, 2008)

Maybe a specific game you're looking at doesn't have a boxart for some reason...if so, let me know and I'll fill it in.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jun 3, 2008)

He's not the 'king' that's his 'title' which after a certain amount of posts I believe is self-editable.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 3, 2008)

jordanlp said:
			
		

> are you the GBATemp.net creator cause it says your teh king
> 
> 
> QUOTE(JPH @ May 17 2008, 03:28 AM) Maybe a specific game you're looking at doesn't have a boxart for some reason...if so, let me know and I'll fill it in.


This thread is almost a year old!


----------

